# Paphiakos!



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Would just like to ask, has anyone had any dealings with Paphiakos animal shelter? 
Dave and I rescued a dog from there 3 weeks ago, she is a golden Lab and is gorgeous, very timid and friendly nature. We paid quite a lot of money, ( were told it would be a small fee) for her injections, check up etc! We took her to the vet today, as she has been coughing, to find she has Pneumonia and has probably had Kennel cough for some months! Surely this should have been picked up at her initial check up?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Paphiakos always seems to be the cause of controversy and debate from their treatment of animals to financial issues. They recently had their charity status removed but I haven't heard if this was reinstated. One of the other major forums hates them with a passion while the other supports them. There is often criticism of their charges for animals as you have expressed.

As such you will find it hard to get an objective opinion.

Pete


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Paphiakos always seems to be the cause of controversy and debate from their treatment of animals to financial issues. They recently had their charity status removed but I haven't heard if this was reinstated. One of the other major forums hates them with a passion while the other supports them. There is often criticism of their charges for animals as you have expressed.
> 
> As such you will find it hard to get an objective opinion.
> 
> Pete


I am more upset that Cookie, according to the vet we took her to, has been ill for some months and that it wasn't picked up when she was taken from the shelter to the clinic where she was micro chipped, spayed and supposedly had a full MOT, before we took her home. They told us that all females are spayed free of charge. When we picked her up, we were charged €225! 😗 I'm not complaining about the cost as I really do appreciate the work they do to help all the abandoned animals they have to care for! I'm just wondering what exactly it was we paid for? 
Cookie is doing good now though and is on the mend 😀


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Paphiakos and the proverbial barge-pole come to mind, I am afraid.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Whilst a fee is always charged to help recoup some of the outgoings of the kennels, the said 'shelter' has always been OTT when it comes to adoption fees. I understand Paphiakos have recently reviewed and reduced their rehoming fees to attract more adoptions.

As regards kennel cough, even the best run kennels get it from time to time and it spreads like wild fire, you only need one stray to bring it in and you have an epidemic where every dog there is on medication, so heaven knows why it went unnoticed at this particular shelter, but then, I am not their biggest fan anyway......


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Whilst a fee is always charged to help recoup some of the outgoings of the kennels, the said 'shelter' has always been OTT when it comes to adoption fees. I understand Paphiakos have recently reviewed and reduced their rehoming fees to attract more adoptions.
> 
> As regards kennel cough, even the best run kennels get it from time to time and it spreads like wild fire, you only need one stray to bring it in and you have an epidemic where every dog there is on medication, so heaven knows why it went unnoticed at this particular shelter, but then, I am not their biggest fan anyway......


I understand about the fees and appreciate that they have to charge. It's really not about the money, although I did think it was a bit steep! I think it's a clever ploy that at the shelter they tell you there will be a "small" fee but couldn't say exactly how much. By this time the dog had already chosen us and there's no way you can say, forget it I don't want the dog!! ......that aside, we have the most gorgeous girl and she's now well and truly on the mend! 😄 🐕


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Our little boy was just a tiny puppy when we got him from Pafiakos.
We had seen him the previous day and were told he would be ready for us the next day. When we got him home it was obvious he hadn't even been wormed as his little body was completely overwhelmed by a very severe infestation. It was like a pile a of spaghetti when he emptied himself.
We took him back and they treated him immediately but we were not happy that it wasn't done before we got him. 
He's always had a sensitive stomach since then and we find he needs to be on wheat free food to avoid tummy upsets.
We were also told he would be a small dog and would need clipping, but what we have ended up with is border collie sized dog(maybe slightly smaller) who loses hair everywhere. In fact we are convinced he is part border collie.
However we would not swap him for the world and as the adoption fee included neutering, microchipping and any treatment he needed until after he had been neutered we didn't feel it was too much over the top.
We love him to bits and don't regret getting him.

Veronica


----------

